# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  internal sliding door for toilet???

## grasshouse01

g'day folks,
Can anyone tell me if I can install an internal sliding door to a new toilet I am building? I searched high and low across the web but couldn't find any posted codes or regulations, I am in NSW and wonder if there is any where on the internet I could refer to for codes and regulations, 
cheers
darren  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Pulse

Yep no problems, cavity sliders are fine for toilets. 
Cheers pulse

----------

